# Can Viper backup siren be connected to smart start system ?



## AxB (Oct 21, 2014)

Hi,

I have Viper 5706v installed along with the VSM250 GPS SmartStart module and 515R Backup Battery Siren. A local dealer told me that it is possible to wire the backup siren into the GPS module so that in the event main battery power is cut, backup siren will go off and inform the SmartStart module which has it's own battery and thus be able to transmit the alert to my cell phone. 

I do not see anything that substantiate this claim in the installation manuals and wiring diagrams. Does anyone know how this can be achieved, let me know how to wire it up please ?

Thanks.


----------

